# Chartering sailboat



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

So what does one need to do to start a sailboat chartering business to make some money on the side?


:captain::captain:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Lots of sailboats, good liability insurance, and a steady line of customers with money.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Lots of sailboats, good liability insurance, and a steady line of customers with money.


Don't forget a crew to repair, maintain and clean the boats.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

So no special license or permits or anything? Just get insurance post and add and go?


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Skip the insurance, save some money.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It depends on where you want to work. That is the first question you need to answer.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> It depends on where you want to work. That is the first question you need to answer.


Caribbean

:2 boat:


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

sailforlife said:


> Caribbean
> 
> :2 boat:


If outside the country where you're a citizen then you have to deal with local work permits, business license, etc. I would not skip insurance.

If you plan to captain the charter then depending on the island you may need a captain's license.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it doesn't hurt to have some local knowledge. We did ten trips up and down the island chain from Trinidad to the VI before we set up the first website. That's not including my years in the business down here in the past, and other places like the Med.
The first thing you should know it that very few folks are interested in chartering monohulls, especially small ones, these days. Second is that you are going to beat the crap out of your boat if you do term charters. There are no weather windows when you have a schedule to pick up and drop off on a specific day, at a specific time.
Third, and perhaps the most important, all successful term charter boats have really excellent cooks on board. The meals are very important and can make or break your business.
Chartering is perhaps the most difficult job there is to do well. You are inviting complete strangers into your home and they must leave feeling that they got their money's worth and had a great time. Term charter guests must be catered to, as they would be in any hotel that charges the same rate that you do. One bad charter can ruin your reputation totally, even if it was only a few rainy days that made the charter so.
It is unlikely that a 37 footer is large enough to be a successful term charter boat in the Antilles. As I posted last week, we were beating hard to weather in 30+ knot winds and encountered seas around 5 meters, on the last day of our last charter. Since I believe you haven't yet even sailed your boat, I''m not sure that this means anything to you, as you have no idea of what those conditions are like. Even for a seasoned sailor like myself, I don't find them pleasant. My customers certainly didn't and they were on a 53' boat that weighs around 77,000 pounds!
No quick fix for income here.


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

If you want to offer crewed charters and work from a U.S. possession in the Caribbean, you need a USCG OUPV (6 passengers or less) or Master's license (>6 passengers). OUPV requires 360 sea days (>4 hrs) and master's license requires >720 sea days before you are eligible to take the exams.

European-owned islands in the Caribbean are subject to similar requirements.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok, so how about I am in a marina in FL and just want to take people out on 4 or 6 hour day sails. What requirements do I need for that?


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

sailforlife said:


> Ok, so how about I am in a marina in FL and just want to take people out on 4 or 6 hour day sails. What requirements do I need for that?


At least an OUPV license from the Coast Guard.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch those three hour tours......


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Watch those three hour tours......


Why do you say that?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

You need capacity to make Day Charters pay. If you want to fill your boat, you need prime dock space and good advertising. There is overhead, the fixed cost for that prime dock space is there whether you're filling your boat or not, so you've got to hussle. Week ends are better than week days, there will be lots of week days where your skunked. Take a walk around the waterfront and see what the competition is charging. $20 bucks a head for one hour, $40 bucks a head for 3 hours? The three hour tours are making up their money off bar sales. 6 people can only drink so much and now you have to pay a bar tender. You dont want to sell booze? Good luck competing with those who do.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

AND a sales tax license. And possibly a state, county, or municipal business license. And possibly commercial insurance for the boat. And I think in Florida, there's an annual inventory or similar tax for businesses.

Your local small business administration or chamber of commerce may be able to tell you the basics of what a business is required to have there. 

Oh, and something like 75% of Americans only use credit cards, so you'll need to open merchant accounts with at least MC and Visa, and a business banking account. Or set up with Square or another card-swiping company. The tax men will be happier if that's all kept in a separate business bank account as well, but if you're a sole proprietorship, that may be OK to commingle but still may require a Florida license for the business.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

IfI wanted to generate some income with a small sailboat, I would probably Airbnb it. That way you never even need to leave the dock with passengers on board.

https://www.airbnb.ca/rooms/10545051


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Airbnb it.
What could possibly go wrong with that? (G)

"Dude! Where's my car?!"


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

> Watch those three hour tours......





sailforlife said:


> Why do you say that?


Well someone dated themselves in this exchange...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Google 3 hour sail tall ship thane A good day could be >3 grand ,Too rough to cast off ? zilch. REquired CSI ,city licence, insurance, Captains licenced 60 t/60 pass (in Canada) qualified crew . Built the boat, fixed the boat ,learned a lot. You got some way to go.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Your marina may not like that. I got my slip because the last guy got thrown out for Air B and B-ing his boat. Frankly, the thought of random people clogging the head and abusing other boat systems on a daily basis scares me a little too.


----------



## PatMc57 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well said, Capta.


----------



## PatMc57 (Aug 23, 2016)

hellosailor said:


> Airbnb it.
> What could possibly go wrong with that? (G)
> 
> "Dude! Where's my car?!"


Right! Insurance? we don't need no stinkin' insurance....


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Arcb said:


> The three hour tours are making up their money off bar sales. 6 people can only drink so much and now you have to pay a bar tender. You dont want to sell booze? Good luck competing with those who do.


Never mind the bar tender, if you are selling booze on a boat anywhere I've operated a day tour boat in the US, including the Keys, you'll need a *liquor license*, issued by the city, county or whatever. That isn't a small thing, in many municipalities!


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Sailforlife

Just follow your own advice in post #4, much easier than all these complications.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> Why do you say that?


How old did you say you are? This iconic show played into reruns for a decade or more, after it aired. There is absolutely no one in the US, over a certain age that missed it. Much of the rest of the story seems to be disconnected to. I'm beginning to wonder if there is a boat.

You're self described as a total novice, but are wondering what it takes to be responsible for paying customer's lives at sea.

A Captain's license alone is a long way off for you to build the required sea time. 5+ years, if you sail way more than average.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> How old did you say you are? This iconic show played into reruns for a decade or more, after it aired. There is absolutely no one in the US, over a certain age that missed it. Much of the rest of the story seems to be disconnected to. I'm beginning to wonder if there is a boat.
> 
> You're self described as a total novice, but are wondering what it takes to be responsible for paying customer's lives at sea.
> 
> A Captain's license alone is a long way off for you to build the required sea time. 5+ years, if you sail way more than average.


Did not understand your reference at first Sir. ,but yes I am familiar with the show just haven't watched it in 15 years or so. Thanks and have a good day.
:ship-captain:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> Did not understand your reference at first Sir. ,but yes I am familiar with the show just haven't watched it in 15 years or so. Thanks and have a good day.
> :ship-captain:


I don't mean to be insulting, everyone is sensitive to being duped on internet forums. There have been a few other notable inconsistencies, but I won't air them, as I'm not trying to start a confrontation.

Gilligan's Island aired in the 1960s and ran in syndication through the 70s and 80s and then trailed off. My kids, who were born in the early 90s, have never heard of it. Not sure where you were watching 15 years ago, or what age you were then. Being younger that I thought is not inherently a bad thing, but would explain some of what I've been reading.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> I don't mean to be insulting, everyone is sensitive to being duped on internet forums. There have been a few other notable inconsistencies, but I won't air them, as I'm not trying to start a confrontation.
> 
> Gilligan's Island aired in the 1960s and ran in syndication through the 70s and 80s and then trailed off. My kids, who were born in the early 90s, have never heard of it. Not sure where you were watching 15 years ago, or what age you were then. Being younger that I thought is not inherently a bad thing, but would explain some of what I've been reading.


Probably have my 15 year mark wrong maybe is 20 or 25 but I remember watching re runs of that show in TV LAND for sure. Regardless tomato ,tomato is all good I have seen it .

:svoilier::svoilier:


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

In the spirit of the topic.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Those poor, poor people. I can't believe that the Coast Guard let them sit on that island, without rescuing them.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ajax_MD said:


> Those poor, poor people. I can't believe that the Coast Guard let them sit on that island, without rescuing them.


Being marooned with Ginger or Maryann I would care for a while😀


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok weighing in on this apparent whim or stream of consciousness of a post.

You just bought a Tartan37

You are outfitting it to Cruise to the Carribean and Pacific. 
You have posted a long list of items which easily cost $30,000 even if you DYI half of them. Many of us have done similar improvements over a number of consecutive years
You are heading to a boat show to buy buy buy
You have come this forum for advice and many well thought out sailors here recommend you slow down a little, sail the boat for a while and then prioritize your huge lists. That advice seems to be ignored

When asked your sailing history you present is a few 
ASA courses. Many on here giving you advice have sailed many years as well as miles. 

Now you want to charter in the Carribean where you have never been. . That takes sailing history. Taking people out on a boat where their lives are entrusted to you isn’t the same as taking a friend for a day sail . I wouldn’t look at it so cavalierly. ITs like going for a ride at Daytona with someone who barely got their learners permit. 

I am not here to argue with you, however your decision making process on here’s seems somewhat questionable. HOw about following SOME of the advice you are asking for. These posters who have answered you seriously have given very constructive advice based on experience they have had. Experience of repetitive sailing scwell as years of mistakes and successes. You don’t get that in a class . Stop for a second and listen to the advice. 

You had one of us may seem a conservative lot to you, but mistakes on the ocean can be life mistakes


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

capta said:


> Well, it doesn't hurt to have some local knowledge. We did ten trips up and down the island chain from Trinidad to the VI before we set up the first website. That's not including my years in the business down here in the past, and other places like the Med.
> The first thing you should know it that very few folks are interested in chartering monohulls, especially small ones, these days. Second is that you are going to beat the crap out of your boat if you do term charters. There are no weather windows when you have a schedule to pick up and drop off on a specific day, at a specific time.
> Third, and perhaps the most important, all successful term charter boats have really excellent cooks on board. The meals are very important and can make or break your business.
> Chartering is perhaps the most difficult job there is to do well. You are inviting complete strangers into your home and they must leave feeling that they got their money's worth and had a great time. Term charter guests must be catered to, as they would be in any hotel that charges the same rate that you do. One bad charter can ruin your reputation totally, even if it was only a few rainy days that made the charter so.
> ...


Capta hits on a number of spots. I've gone on charters in the off season with my gal every winter and spring for twenty plus years. Winter we might be the Virgins or Maldives. May is for the Bahamas.

Cooking should be good does not have to be gourmet. But, it better not come out of a can. It should be tasty and you had better read the preference sheet we fill out and send. No Salmon means No Salmon for example. We scratched one boat off our list after doing two charters with them. Loved the Captain his wife's cooking not so much. She seem to expect more praise then we could truthfully muster.

Pets are a NOGO for us (actually my gal). So if there is a dog or cat on board you won't get our charter. Others may not mind but, for us it's a deal killer.

As Capta mentioned many people like Catamarans. I don't mind a monohull but, since my gal does most of the financing of these charters and she prefers a Catamaran. I go along to get along.  Just did a charter in the Maldives on a 45 foot Cat. Owner replaces the engines every six years. Keeps the old ones for spares. Minimizes his downtime and chance of having to cancel a charter. An expensive backup plan for sure but, cheaper and faster than ordering a new engine and trying to get it delivered in a rush.

You better have local knowledge. We dropped one boat from consideration for future charters because of their lack of knowledge for snorkeling sites. We don't want to pay good charter money so they can "check out the Exumas" with us. On the other hand we found a fellow who grew up in the Bahamas and have chartered with him for three years now and will continue to do so as long as we can climb the ladder. He knows which spots are best no matter what the weather.

A few years ago I thought about chartering and went and got a USCG License but, after looking at the increased insurance, weather issues and how many day sails or longer charters I would need to break even I dropped the idea. Just did not make economic sense and having a boat and my own schedule seemed like a much better way to live life.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

mbianka said:


> . It should be tasty and you had better read the preference sheet we fill out and send. No Salmon means No Salmon for example. We scratched one boat off our list after doing two charters with them.


What half way intelligent charter boat cook would serve frozen salmon in the VI *or* the Maldives? That's insane to me when there are so many wonderful local fish that a cook can serve fresh. Same with shrimp cocktail or scampi, which are served very often on the Caribbean charter boats. If I'm going to eat shrimp or salmon,I'll wait until I can get it fresh. Interestingly, many of the VI charter boats buy their provisions from provisioners and they come in portion control, single serving vacuum sealed packages.
As a charterer, wouldn't you prefer (expect) fresh local fish/shellfish to even the very best and most expensive frozen fish, shrimp or even King crab?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

paulinnanaimo said:


> Skip the insurance, save some money.


yeah Category 5 hurricanes rarely hit the Carribean... sorry VI folks, I know it is to soon to make light.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Imported (expensive ) fish and western stuff we in modernity just take for granted may have different image to the local provisioners. An example is the high end stores in Krabi Thailand with a sizable fishing economy. Coolers displaying fillets of salmon are common Pick Norwegian, Kiwi, Alaskan it's all there .The Alaska king crab is frozen but that's to be expected. Brownie points for conspicuous consumption maybe But local grub is available further down the economic food supply chain. When I chartered I tended to offer guests gum boots and a tide book if they asked for oysters. And reply ,Didn't you bring your own beer? This approach actually worked well as every body knew I wasn't serving with a white towel on my arm. As I worked down the touristy food chain to three hour excursions It usually became a group picnic for all joining in having come prepared (I supply ice) However I fear that all this valuable info from me and other posters here is a tad premature for the OP until he sorts out his anchor locker and maybe a stuffing box.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

capta said:


> What half way intelligent charter boat cook would serve frozen salmon in the VI *or* the Maldives? That's insane to me when there are so many wonderful local fish that a cook can serve fresh. Same with shrimp cocktail or scampi, which are served very often on the Caribbean charter boats. If I'm going to eat shrimp or salmon,I'll wait until I can get it fresh. Interestingly, many of the VI charter boats buy their provisions from provisioners and they come in portion control, single serving vacuum sealed packages.
> As a charterer, wouldn't you prefer (expect) fresh local fish/shellfish to even the very best and most expensive frozen fish, shrimp or even King crab?


I don't know why they would have Salmon either but, we would see it on the typical menu for some of the boats we look to charter. I suspect the Captain and cook have a hankering for it and many people like it. We do not.

For me Conch is something I could eat at every meal. Though I really only have it once a year on our Bahamas charter. The Captain makes sure I have it. We will usually stop at Farmers Cay and pick up a few from the local fishermen and keep them in a mesh bag off the stern for the week. He will clean and prepare them as needed.

As far a fresh fish we like it but, would not want to have it every day. Shrimp is always good in my book. My gal is happy with salads for lunch as I am with a Conch burger. Though sandwiches or a hamburger are fine too. Speaking of fresh fish I can still remember the meals made from the Red Snappers our Maldivian Captain caught off the stern on a hand line one night: THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: CAPT. MIKE IN THE MALDIVES: DAY SIX


----------



## robertbuxton (Feb 19, 2018)

Based on worldwide-fleet size, there are large, medium, and small sailboat charter companies; good companies exist in all three categories. If you’ve ever used a travel guide to help you select a hotel, you can employ the same basic guidelines to help choose the charter company that’s right for you.

When considering a company, decide what kind of vacation you want. Then be realistic about what you can afford. If you decide on deluxe, you should probably consider one of the large, full-service companies. Decide how important these before and after charter amenities are to you. If your budget is limited to one of the least expensive companies, you’ll likely still have a grand time, but it’s important to alter your expectations accordingly.


----------

